# S5 / S7 Tutorial



## Kinkyway (31 August 2009)

Hallo liebe SPS-Forum Nutzer,

ich bin Student für Elektrotechnik im 3 Semester und habe nun eine Semsterferienarbeit in einem Betrieb gefunden. Ich habe dort ein Projekt bekommen, bei welchem ich eine Anlagensteuerung von S5 auf S7 umstellen muss.

Da ich im Studium noch keine Steuerungen gehabt habe, jedoch in meiner Ausbildung vor 2 Jahren schon mit S5 und S7 Steuerung gearbeitet habe, suche ich nun ein kleines Tutorial o.Ä., bei welchem ich mein damals erlerntes Wissen reaktivieren kann.

Dabei stehen für mich die Punkte:

- Aufbau der S5 und S7 Steuerungen
- Programm und Programmiertechnische Unterschiede zw. S5 und S7
- Einbindung analoger Werte in die Steuerung
- sowie nochmal einmal Grundlagen und Grundbausteine der Programmierung beider

im Vordergrund.

Mit Google hab ich nichts inhaltlich Wertvolles gefunden.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir dabei ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Danke und Grüße,

Kinkyway


----------



## Homer79 (31 August 2009)

immer wieder gesucht, immer wieder gepostet
suchfunktion?

http://www.automation.siemens.com/fea/html_00/down_module.htm


----------



## marlob (31 August 2009)

Von S5 nach S7 Umsteigerhandbuch
Vergleich der Lade-/Transfer-Befehle zwischen STEP 7 und STEP 5
Vergleich der Befehle zur Programmsteuerung zwischen STEP 7 und STEP 5


----------



## marlob (31 August 2009)

Unterschiede bei Operationen zur Bearbeitung von Datenbausteinen zwischen STEP 7 und STEP 5
Warum kommt es bei einem von S5 nach S7 konvertierten Programm bei der indirekten Adressierung zu Änderungen der Bit und Byteadressen?
Vergleich der Vergleichsoperationen zwischen STEP 7 und STEP 5


----------



## marlob (31 August 2009)

Vergleich der Befehle für Zähler zwischen STEP7 und STEP5
Welche Sprachauswahl der Mnemonik ist für die Konvertierung der STEP 5STEP 7 Symboltabelle obligatorisch?


----------



## MatMer (31 August 2009)

Wenn die Firma dich einstellt sollte man doch auch davon ausgehen können, dass dir dort jemand zur Seite steht, die müsstens ja schließlich Wissen wie dein aktueller Stand beim Thema Steuerungen ist...

im Studium lernt man das eh nicht wirklich, ist zumindest meine Erfahrung


----------



## Kinkyway (31 August 2009)

danke euch für die zahlreichen Antworten von euch. Das wird mir sehr weiterhelfen...Danke


Wegen SuFu: Das ging bei mir nich...das Bild mit dem Code wurde nicht angezeigt, soll wohl am Surfstick liegen.

Hmm, und ich hoffe mal doch das man als Automatisierungstechniker (das ist meine Spezialisierung im Hauptstudium) schon so etwas lernen wird, aber wir werden sehen. Ich kann ja zu gegebener Zeit darüber etwas schreiben, damit sich Interessierte ein Bild machen können. Bis jetzt, im Grundstudium, behandeln wir wie die Elektrotechniker, und Informations- Kommunikationsleute das gleiche.

Okay soweit so gut, nochmal danke,

Gruß Kinkyway


----------

